# Digital audio player



## rmb (Jun 28, 2005)

Does any one use a Audio player. If so, what kind? What do you use it for? How do you like it? I have been thinking about a player after seeing the ad at Ligonier for the preloaded IPod. I had really always thought that it was a neat toy for kids. But Maybe not.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 29, 2005)

I have a Tungsten E from Palm. It plays mp3s and so I can listen to sermons and lectures and also have scads of Bible software and theological documents, confessions, my finances and Bejeweled 2 and so much more. Runs about 200 USD.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> I have a Tungsten E from Palm. It plays mp3s ** and so I can listen to sermons and lectures and also have scads of Bible software and theological documents, confessions, my finances and Bejeweled 2 and so much more. Runs about 200 USD.



**This capability requires an expansion card sold separately.

I use an iRiver iHP-120 Jukebox with 20Gb harddrive to carry music, sermons, etc. I can plug it directly into the audio system in my car and on my motorcycle.


----------



## jfschultz (Jun 29, 2005)

Interestingly, Ligonier is selling these iPods at their normal price. This means that the half dozen lecture series are "free."


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 29, 2005)

Until I can afford an IPod I am going to wait, well..I do have a PSP.


----------



## crhoades (Jun 29, 2005)

Any thoughts on the Dell DJ? They are running a sell right now and it seems that it has more bang for the buck over the ipod...

Adam...your avatar...almost made me spew Diet Mt. Dew out of my nose...


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 29, 2005)

> Adam...your avatar...almost made me spew Diet Mt. Dew out of my nose...




As for the Dell DJ, if I couldn't get an IPod I would go for that one. They look pretty sweet.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 29, 2005)

Ok, my wife just got this for us and I admit that it is very, very impressive. in my opinion it blows the IPod mini out of the water!

http://us.creative.com/products/pro...y=1&product=10795&nav=technicalSpecifications


----------

